
Indie Dev adds 'Portal' to Super Mario - barredo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtcGiZelPfk&feature=youtu.be
======
icebraining
Already frontpage'd: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2939097>

